# Mountain Snow yesterday 12/30/13 yesterdqy powder day



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Left out house at 5 am, getting text by other A zoner which I don't answer while driving. Get to Troy around 7 an. Rte 9 full of snow all the way to the hill window fogging up in car again. Get to West Dover around 9 am roads bad get parked and give ski Vermont Travel Card to guess services at 915 they say it is 74$ but my phone I show the manger that is posted online for 71 only 3 dollars but its the point and they  me that price when I showed them. Took  a little while only one cashier in guess services on a holiday okay.

Skiing was excellent. Went to bubble first lines not bad yet nice several inches of powder. They said 2 on report but talking to others and looking at closed chairs it was about 8 inches of nice snow. Got Lucky and at 930 they dropped the rope for North Face as I happened to be getting off chair. Skiied untracked powder for few runs wow loving it. It was windy for sure. Skiied some nice soft moguls fun on north steeps to. Not many people on this side yet. Back in lodge in top of hill for my breakfast sandwich and hot water no charge for my personal tea. Went back out enjoying the trails off Grateful Dead double chair love that. Line got packed their and they were trying to open other chair for a little while. Went back to bubble 15 wait for single line but that okay on Holliday week when it is cold and windy. Skiied glades that were fun some trees stems sticking out but these skis becoming my rock skis. Went to North face again around 230 skied closed trail all the way to left that was closed and glades to fun soft new snow. Left around 330 for long drive back home I wish access RTE. 7 /9 from Troy NY had less then 3 big mountain curvy mountains to cross over I would ski their more but my car is not meant for that. Great day there and I sorry that others didn't get the forecasted snow. Pictures later must have another drink now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I could understand, it sounds like you had a pretty damn good day, Scotty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> From what I could understand, it sounds like you had a pretty damn good day, Scotty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes I did. Sorry had over a few drinks when I wrote the report.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 31, 2013)

that's awesome first runs of the season on the north face !


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

How bad of a road is route 9 from brattleboro to mount snow? Do they keep it clean of snow? I drove over it's once in summer and it looked like it would be a death trap in a snowstorm. Too bad there's not a divided highway that goes into central southern vt. It would cut at least 30 minutes off the drive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> How bad of a road is route 9 from brattleboro to mount snow? Do they keep it clean of snow? I drove over it's once in summer and it looked like it would be a death trap in a snowstorm. Too bad there's not a divided highway that goes into central southern vt. It would cut at least 30 minutes off the drive.


Well when I lived in Westchester NY took it a few times and I think it had one bad ass mountain pass but not three coming from NY. That was several years ago though. The thing I don't get is I could go up to K by getting on Rte 7 to and avoid curvy mountain roads but not to mountain snow.


----------



## Snowlover (Dec 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Well when I lived in Westchester NY took it a few times and I think it had one bad ass mountain pass but not three coming from NY. That was several years ago though. The thing I don't get is I could go up to K by getting on Rte 7 to and avoid curvy mountain roads but not to mountain snow.


I've read there were a lot of fatalities on route 9 and it was a really dangerous road. Never mind when it is snow covered. What's the easiest vt mountain to access from central ct?(don't mention okemo..lol)


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

Snowlover said:


> I've read there were a lot of fatalities on route 9 and it was a really dangerous road. Never mind when  it is snow covered. What's the easiest vt mountain to access from central ct?(don't mention okemo..lol)



Honestly probably K from NY. Maybe Stratton, Brolmley and Magic but I haven't gone to those last 3 in several years. Mount Snow is not easy to get to . I know they have shuttle buses that go from Brattleboro ( hippie town )  that might be some thing to look into.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad you got the goods Scotty! Glad you didn't die responding to my texts. I hear you texting me while I'm driving to the mountains, I just ignore you.


----------



## skifree (Jan 1, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I've read there were a lot of fatalities on route 9 and it was a really dangerous road. Never mind when it is snow covered. What's the easiest vt mountain to access from central ct?(don't mention okemo..lol)


When going to mt snow get off in greenfield and come up through colrain


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2014)

skifree said:


> When going to mt snow get off in greenfield and come up through colrain



Except that they keep 9 plowed much better in storms than 112/100 from Greenfield! I've learned my lesson many times over and stay on 91 up to 9 in Brattleboro when the roads are sketchy! In reality, in good weather the travel time from Greenfield to Mount Snow, be it via 112/100 or 91/9 is within 5 minutes of each other, and its a total crap shoot if you will or won't get stuck behind a slow car either way (you do have far more passing zones on 91-9 though).

If you take 112/100 - WATCH OUT for cops!! The Colrain cop in his Tahoe has been out lots lately, in many locations from rte 2 all the way to the bridge just before the VT border, and then watch out in Jacksonville, VT (where 112 meets 100) as the speed limit drops from 50 to 30 and the local cop often hangs out in that zone) and then again in Wilmington, VT where the speed limit is 25 AND the cops there often STRICTLY enforce it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Jan 1, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Except that they keep 9 plowed much better in storms than 112/100 from Greenfield! I've learned my lesson many times over and stay on 91 up to 9 in Brattleboro when the roads are sketchy! In reality, in good weather the travel time from Greenfield to Mount Snow, be it via 112/100 or 91/9 is within 5 minutes of each other, and its a total crap shoot if you will or won't get stuck behind a slow car either way (you do have far more passing zones on 91-9 though).
> 
> If you take 112/100 - WATCH OUT for cops!! The Colrain cop in his Tahoe has been out lots lately, in many locations from rte 2 all the way to the bridge just before the VT border, and then watch out in Jacksonville, VT (where 112 meets 100) as the speed limit drops from 50 to 30 and the local cop often hangs out in that zone) and then again in Wilmington, VT where the speed limit is 25 AND the cops there often STRICTLY enforce it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


Thanks for the heads up on five-0  .  I usually throttle back thru that area.  Just prefer going this way unless I'm hitting vt country deli 
. If I make it this weekend I will buy u a brew in the station.   Cheers!


----------



## slatham (Jan 2, 2014)

From central CT to Mt Snow consider 91 to Greenfield and come in the back way through back roads to Rt 100 North into Wilmington. I do this from NY and it is shorter/mellower than 91 to Rt 9.

If West route is easier, take Taconic/295/22/NY7/279 to VT 7. This is my route to Bromley (which is only 10 min off of Rt7) and would also work for Statton and Magic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2014)

[

If West route is easier, take Taconic/295/22/NY7/279 to VT 7. This is my route to Bromley (which is only 10 min off of Rt7) and would also work for Statton and Magic.[/QUOTE]

I love Taconic and this is great to get to K. Now I try this for MT snow and not have to take mountain passes road 9 from NY is a blessing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 2, 2014)

slatham said:


> If West route is easier, take Taconic/295/22/NY7/279 to VT 7. This is my route to Bromley (which is only 10 min off of Rt7) and would also work for Statton and Magic.



This is the way I go from NYC for any VT. area south of Middlebury with the exception of Okemo.


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I've read there were a lot of fatalities on route 9 and it was a really dangerous road


It gets a bad rap 'cause people drive it like it's a race track, upping the carnage count.


----------

